# Y'all pray fer me.....



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm doing my first _complete_ strip down of my Taurus PT1911.
I'll be doing some work on the trigger bow (rough take-up, inside of bow is rubbing magazine.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

busdriver72 said:


> I'm doing my first _complete_ strip down of my Taurus PT1911.
> I'll be doing some work on the trigger bow (rough take-up, inside of bow is rubbing magazine.)


Try putting some black marker on the inside of the bow, put it back in and run the mag in and out. Then you can see where it's rubbing. Check the grip screws and make sure they aren't sticking into the mag well and rubbing too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Amen brother...Amen...


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

> Try putting some black marker on the inside of the bow, put it back in and run the mag in and out. Then you can see where it's rubbing. Check the grip screws and make sure they aren't sticking into the mag well and rubbing too.


The grip screws never occurred to me...good thought.
The trigger bow was blued, and I could easily see where the mag was rubbing to bow. I could take the mag and slip it into the trigger bow and it would bind.
I have the gun disassembled.
I used the barrel-in-the-bow method for reshaping the bow. You slide the barrel into the bow and move the barrel from the front to the back of the bow several times. I did this until I got fair clearance between the bow and mag. Then I used a dremmel and worked on the specific binding areas of the bow wall. Then I used 600 grit wet/dry, then 1500 grit, and I finished up with a Flitz polish and buff. In fact, went over all over the bow very, very lightly with the 1500 grit and Flitz. Very smooth.
I'm in the proccess of reassembly right now.
I'm fiddlin' with the series 80 parts.
Gotta hold my mouth juuuuuust right...........


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

NO don't do it your Taurus will come back to life as a Pinto...

W

I made a Ford funny..


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck with that, *busdriver*. Let us know how it works out. I'm seriously considering buying the same model. How do you like yours?


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Apart from the super-cheap plastic grips, and the rough take-up in the trigger, it's a keeper. She shoots (well......hopefully it still will if I get it back together) very well. No malfunctions as yet.



> NO don't do it your Taurus will come back to life as a Pinto...


The horse or the bean?


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Okay, it's back together. Apart from a small cut on my finger and a headache, I survived.
Everything seems to be working when I dry fire it, and the take-up on the trigger is much better.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

busdriver72 said:


> I used the barrel-in-the-bow method for reshaping the bow. You slide the barrel into the bow and move the barrel from the front to the back of the bow several times. Then I used a dremmel and worked on the specific binding areas of the bow wall. Then I used 600 grit wet/dry, then 1500 grit, and I finished up with a Flitz polish and buff. In fact, went over all over the bow very, very lightly with the 1500 grit and Flitz. Very smooth.


Next time you have it apart check the channels in the frame where the trigger bow slides. A little light stoning will work wonders there. I would advise you NOT to use a Dremel on them.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

The next time? I'm still recovering from this time! 
Actually, I did check them and they seemed okay. Thanks.
I'm some gunsmith, though. It only took the help of 3 websites and two gunboards to get me through this.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Glory! It works!*
Got back to the range (thank You Lord for nice weather) and the trigger pull is very nice and it functioned just fine.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

busdriver72 said:


> *Glory! It works!*
> Got back to the range (thank You Lord for nice weather) and the trigger pull is very nice and it functioned just fine.


Very good busdriver72!!!!


----------

